

Geocities Revival? - pingmaestro

Hello to all,<p>My friends and I are trying to revive the &quot;Geocities Spirit&quot; with a newly started project called HappyBox(happyboxcms.com)<p>I was wondering if you would like to give us your input, advice or suggestions about what we built so far?<p>Let us know what you think! Cheers from Montreal!<p>-pingmaestro
======
johnmurch
You have heard of [https://neocities.org/](https://neocities.org/) right?

~~~
pingmaestro
Hi johnmurch,

Yes I've heard of it! HappyBox mainly focus on drag & drop web page creator. I
should have mentioned it is for people with no coding knowledge :)

~~~
lmm
The example sites on your homepage look rather like tumblr blogs. As an
author, why would I use HappyBox over tumblr (or livejournal, or medium)? If
the answer is "because it gives me more control over my site's design",
remember that the majority of real users have little design sense and so
readers will prefer to read tumblr and similar.

Not meaning to say what you've made is bad - just that there are giants in
this space and you'll need a compelling advantage if you want to beat them.

